# How much weight do you lose from the birth?



## Passionate*Mama (Jul 13, 2007)

My due date is coming up in a couple of weeks. This is my second child but I'm can't remember this detail for the life of me. What seems to be average for weight that drops off right away from the birth? I've gained 30 pounds which is fine but I was pretty heavy to begin with so I'm bummed I gained that much and am hopeful that a good chunk will drop off with the birth but like I said, can't for the life of me remember. Is it one of those things that differs hugely with every woman? Thanks!


----------



## christy005 (Mar 5, 2007)

I gained around 40 lbs with my son, and I lost about 16-20 of that, right after the birth. I had tons of amniotic fluid though and my son was almost 9 lbs. I think it would vary depending on the woman though.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

I gained 40 lbs and lost 25 lbs with the birth. DS was less than 8 lbs. I think it's different for every woman.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Hm. I'm sure it depends on the woman. I'm small to average build. Gained 50lbs. Had an 8lb baby. Was weighed a few days after the birth and was down 18lbs.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Last time, I gained 35 lbs. After my 7 lb 4 oz baby was born, I was only down 10 lbs.







: I'm not even sure how that's possible.









But thankfully, the rest of the weight pretty much fell off over the next 6 months, despite me not doing anything to help it come off (ie, diet or exercise). The biggest thing that helps me weight-wise is to get OUT of maternity clothes ASAP, even if it means getting clothes in a bigger size than I'd like to wear.







Then as I lose weight, I go back toward the regular clothes, if I ever get there.







By wearing clothes that fit, rather than sticking in maternity clothes for several months (did that with my first), I look a LOT thinner, and it gave me more self-confidence, even though I wasn't necessarily the right number on the scale.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup* 
The biggest thing that helps me weight-wise is to get OUT of maternity clothes ASAP, even if it means getting clothes in a bigger size than I'd like to wear.







Then as I lose weight, I go back toward the regular clothes, if I ever get there.







By wearing clothes that fit, rather than sticking in maternity clothes for several months (did that with my first), I look a LOT thinner, and it gave me more self-confidence, even though I wasn't necessarily the right number on the scale.









I haven't birthed anyone, but this is excellent advice! I lost 50 lbs to get pregnant and during that loss when I would be feeling really crappy about my weight I would force myself to wear stuff that fit. You look better, feel better and then you will lose another chunk of weight.

No woman should hide in sweats or baggy dresses.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

I gained 35 pounds with each pregnancy. I think I was down 15 pounds immediately after birth and probably another 5 soon after. The rest fell off with nursing over 4-6 months.


----------



## wahlmn (Nov 19, 2005)

With my first I gained 35 lbs, and lost 15 by the time I came home from the hospital (he was 8lbs 2oz) and another 10lbs within two weeks. So I had to diet and exercise for a few months to lose the last 10lbs.

With my 2nd, I gained 40 lbs and lost about 20 of it within the first week or so, (he was 8lbs 8oz)but then I stalled for a while. I had to do WW and exercise quite a bit to lose the rest of it, and it took an extra month or so longer than the first time.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

With my first I gained 25 and didn't seem to lose anything right after the birth, but then within a week I lost some weight, I don't remember how much, but it seemed like I settled in at about 40 lbs down from the high. With my second birth, I gained 11 and then lost 20 the day of birth, then another 10 or so. But then I gained some after weaning.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I gained 37# with each pregnancy.

I lost 15# the first day with the first three, ant the rest over a year.

With my last baby, number 4, I lost nothing. I was older, and more sedentary.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Gained 34 pounds, lost 14 pounds immediately after the birth.

3.5 years later, still haven't lost one pound of the additional 20! (But the good news is, I haven't gained one either... the scale needle seems like it's taped to 140).


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not sure how to gauge it. I always lose a lot of weight initially during my pregnancies from being nauseous/sick, then I gain some, then I lose it after the birth.

With dd1 I lost 10 pounds at the beginning of that pregnancy, then I gained 30 by the time I gave birth, then I lost 15 of that after I had her. Then I gained 10 of that back in the months following







:

With dd2 I lost 12 pounds at the beginning and then gained 15 by the end, and then lost 30 immediately following her birth. I call her my miracle child because giving birth to her effectively wiped out all of my baby weight from her _and_ her sister.























But now that dd2 hardly nurses anymore I am gaining it back














. I have to start working out again.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I was 20# over my pre-pg weight when I had AJ, it was all gone by 2 wks pp. I had a lot of extra fluid w/ him.

I was 10# over my pre-pg weight when I had Evan and that's all I lost. I had no amniotic fluid at that point though so I'm sure that had something to do w/ it. I did lose another 20# in the next year though.

I was 20# over my pre-pg weight when I had Ilana and I lost 15# by 2 wks pp. Then I gained it all back in that first year! Yikes!

FTR, the kids were 7#3oz, 7#8oz, and 7#2oz.

I'm about 9# over my pre-pg weight now and baby will be here in the next 3 wks so we'll see what happens then.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I lose around 15 from the birth. My babies are on average between 7 and 8lbs.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

With DS I gained 48# total. I lost 14 giving birth (weighed myself a few hours later because I was curious how much it was just with him and the placenta). A few days later I was down 23 lbs. total. Granted I had PIH so I was retaining a lot of water at the end.


----------



## Haselnuss (Sep 20, 2008)

The one time I weighed myself immediately after giving birth, I'd lost 30lbs. I had gained 70, though, which included a lot of water weight, and the baby was 10 pounds.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

I retain a lot of fluid when pregnant. Both times I lost around 15-20 pounds just after the birth, but as my swollen legs go back to normal (took a couple of weeks or so after DS2, but only a week or so the first time around), I lose another 15ish.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've gained about 30 pounds each time...don't remember precisely.

After ds1, I was within 5-10 pounds of pre-pregnancy weight when I left the hospital (5 days pp) and had lost all of that within about 3 months (breastfeeding, I think).

With my others, I was within about 5 pounds of pre-pregnancy weight when I left the hospital (3 days pp, 3 days pp, and 2 days pp). I never did take off that last 5 pounds each time, so I was up a little when I got pregnant this time. I'm trying to stay on top of it this time, although Christmas didn't help, and start exercising a little more aggressively once I've recovered from the surgery.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I gained ~26 and was only down 8 pounds when I left. Considering Ella was 7lbs, 7oz I was not happy.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Both times, I've lost all the weight within 6 weeks.

I gained 48 lbs with the first, 27 with the second.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

My prenatal class teacher said that usually women lose about 9 kilos (about 20 lb) at the birth or very soon thereafter.
The weight of the baby, placenta, amniotic fluid etc. plus the fluid you retain throughout your body esp your legs/feet, which diminishes more or less fast after you give birth.

Of course this would vary for every woman, but for me that was pretty much correct.








I only put on about 20-25 lb so I was back to my pre-pg weight when I got home from hospital.


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

gained 30 lb, had a 6 lb baby and lost exactly 10 lb. Lost another 10 lb over the next week (obviously not dieting or exercisng, it just came off). The last 10 lb stuck around until I got pregnant again.


----------



## hunterofkyle (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't usually weigh immediately after birth (as in hours)- but I have always lost around 20 lbs in the first 7 days. The one time I did weigh right after birth, I was discouraged because I had lost about 8 pounds by that 48-hour mark. My baby was about 8 pounds. It definitely takes that first week for my body to let go of the fluid from late pregnancy.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Gained 21 lbs, 7.5 lb baby, placenta with an extra lobe, had lost 2 lbs a day after the birth.







:
By 2 weeks pp I was under my pre-pregnancy weight though.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

"The one time I weighed myself immediately after giving birth, I'd lost 30lbs. I had gained 70, though, which included a lot of water weight, and the baby was 10 pounds." Haselnuss

I am the same way! I gained 70 with my last 2, and I am at 60 lbs up right now. After each birth I lose more than 30 lbs in the first week and I always lose the rest in about 8 more months, more or less. My babies are just under 10 lbs.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup* 
Last time, I gained 35 lbs. After my 7 lb 4 oz baby was born, I was only down 10 lbs.







: I'm not even sure how that's possible.









by any chance did you swell afterwards from complications? have a fluid IV or other medications (like epidurals which can cause swelling?)

this happened to me with my first birth... I swelled so much during/after the birth and labour that I gained while I was in the hospital and had that much more to loose! ugh!


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I didn't lose any in the first 2 weeks. None, not even from the birth, which I thought was crazy. At 5.5 months, I have 10 lbs. left to lose.


----------



## Say (Feb 19, 2009)

I gained 10 pounds (was very active due to my work) and lost 17 within five days of my daughter being born. She was 7lb. 2oz. I've gained the difference back with my compulsive baking.


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

I gained 43 pounds and the first time I weighed myself was about 4 days after giving birth. I had a nearly 7 pound baby, but I had only lost 3 pounds, haha. I was really swollen with fluids though.
I decided not to really monitor my weight afterward. We don't own a scale, but I did weigh a few times at other people's homes/doctors' offices. The weight came off very slowly. It took about a year and a half (hm, about the time we decided to have another! haha), but I didn't really make any serious effort. I exercised a little, ate well and figured my body would do what it wanted/needed.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I gained ~26lbs and lost 8 of with the birth. I was annoyed considering DD was7'7". 5 months later I still have 6 to lose.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

I gained 20 with dd. By the time I got home from the hospital and weighed myself a couple days later I'd lost all the weight. I am overweight to begin with and assume that had something to do with it.


----------



## tndixiemom (Jul 16, 2007)

What about those of you who lost a lot in the beginning and never fully regained the weight? I lost 20 pounds and have only gained back 6. As of my appointment Friday, I had lost another pound. I only have 4 weeks to go so I am hoping I can keep the gain to a minimum.


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

Right after? I lost 10 lbs. My son was nearly 10.5 lbs so I have no clue how that happened. Swelling maybe? I am now 4 months pp and have 10 lbs to go.







I lost the first 30 within like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

My pre-pregnancy weight was 10 lb higher than my postpartum weight. I do NOT recommend trying this, it involved an awful lot of vomiting.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

I swelled pretty badly, apparently. I had a 7.5 pound baby and lost only a couple pounds in the process.









It all fell off over the next couple weeks though. That's about the only good thing that can be said for water weight... it can go away quickly.


----------



## KittyDanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I lost 25lbs within 24 hrs.
I should add that I gained a total of 55


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I gained 30# with DD. She weighed 8# 6oz. at birth. I was so disappointed to see that I had only lost about 8# after she was born! However, I did end up with some IV fluids after her birth, so I think I was retaining a lot of water. I lost all the pregnancy weight by my 2 week pp check-up. I was elated!







:


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

I gained 40# with DD, who weighed 8.5#.

I didn't weigh myself at all until my 2-wk checkup, but by that point I had lost about 25#. Then it took me probably 6-9 mos to lose the remaining weight. By the time she was one yr old, I was about 10# under my pre-pg weight, but unfortunately I didn't stay there.


----------

